# Longshot: NE1 know the Celeste Color Code for Bianchi?



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm wondering if there is an equivalent color code for bianchi celeste? Not many cars painted celeste, but there might be a color code none the less.


----------



## chruby99 (Dec 11, 2004)

*Have you tried a dealer.*

My local Bianchi dealer sells touch up paint. They might have a line on paint or paint colors.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

This has been discussed quite a bit on the vintage road bike forums. Might try www.classicrendezvous.com

IIRC, the actual color has changed through the years and actually started out much "bluer" than it is today.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*



First Flight said:


> This has been discussed quite a bit on the vintage road bike forums. Might try www.classicrendezvous.com
> 
> IIRC, the actual color has changed through the years and actually started out much "bluer" than it is today.


Thanks, I;ll check it out.


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

*Found it!*

Bianchi Celeste is a close pantone #333 or pms #333, better yet I found a company that can computer match paint codes and deliver color matched paint and clear in spray paint bottles and touch up paint pens. https://www.paintscratch.com/custom.htm is the order page at pantscratch.com. If you got a project going it is a good resource, and now I might repaint the ol, 90 Bianchi Team Grizzly, Celeste w/ Black Chainstays. Now I'm wondering where to find the decal set. It is sort of a florecent pink 'Miami Vice' style B with an arrow and Bianchi on the downtube. Is there any resources out there for vintage decal sets? If so, I'll probably try to restore it and make it look purty w/ new paint. Also, did bianchi clear coat their bikes in 1990 or before? Any info is appreciated. I might go old scool with the componets using XT m730, 10 speed wheels and twin ring xt cranks.


----------

